# Selling at Craft Bazaars



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

After years of dabbling with selling at Craft Bazaars I have finally found some success. My set up has continually gotten better and now seems to be neat and professional looking. This last weekend we displayed at the Fort Knox, Ky Christmas Bazaar. When you walked into the room we were in, this is what you see.








Part of the RH side of our booth. Next will be the center back of the space.







This little table seems to make people just seem to want to walk in and of course we welcome them. Next you will see the LH wing of our booth.








This next picture is the front of the RH wing. This set up with the shelves mounted on the tables gives a lot of display space and can still set inside of the 10'X10' booth space. This particular booth is a little larger as we are a ten year exhibitor and they treat us right.








Every item is clean, shiny,well spaced, tagged, priced with very small descriptive statement when needed. We display credit cards are welcome. There is a bunch of other stuff you need to do but I am cannot go into all that here but just ask if you have a question and we can discuss if you like. Comments are helpful as I always want to learn. Thanks for looking.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I have found the big higher dollar stuff sits around for years and you move it arounds for years its the cheap small stuff that moves.

Also try hitting up some wineries to put your stuff in.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you for sharing. My wife and I have been scouting out the shows locally to see if we want to get involved, and if so, what direction to go with the wares. For my regular business I do residential doors and cabinets, but I enjoy making smaller items as a break from that.

Most of the shows I've seen locally had little in the way of woodworks, and those that did were the usual stuff - guys with scroll saws, guys with lathes making wine stoppers and pens. Nothing that seemed to inspire much interest from the shoppers.

I like that you seem to have a bit of everything. As I said, we're still looking to find the right niche. If we take the plunge, I'm sure I'll have questions, so I appreciate the offer to share your experience. You might just hear from me.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Good luck at the Craft shows.

I do about 5-6 a year and I find that items at $20 or less sell pretty good but I like to have some $60 -$100 items there because you will get someone looking for something unique and they will pay the bucks for it when they find it.

I think finding a place to put out a few items where they don't want 35% or more might work out too. You have to up charge to make up for some of their cut.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I have found the big higher dollar stuff sits around for years and you move it arounds for years its the cheap small stuff that moves.
> 
> Also try hitting up some wineries to put your stuff in.
> 
> - richardchaos


+1


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Congratulations Vernon on a great looking display. As you mentioned, a certain setup can draw the interest of people and bring them in. I myself could walk by the same items many times until just something as simple as a certain color brings me in. Good luck with future shows.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

> Most of the shows I ve seen locally had little in the way of woodworks, and those that did were the usual stuff - guys with scroll saws, guys with lathes making wine stoppers and pens. Nothing that seemed to inspire much interest from the shoppers.


Rich, are you saying it's been your experience that venders selling Bottlestoppers, Cutting boards, those beer totes, wood signs and things like that aren't selling much? Is that your observation or have venders you've spoken with told you that business isn't very good for them?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

You may or may not sell them but, have a few unique and very high priced items scattered about and prominently displayed. It not only exhibits your talent, but elevates the buyer's expectations regarding price. 
And, NEVER cut your prices!


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Vernon - your display is AWESOME and your product is even better.

Linda and were talking just yesterday about a placard type banner to hang in our area. Is yours a vinyl with text or something else. We have a graphics store 2 blocks away and I was going over today to see what I could come up with.

Thanks for sharing -


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks good buddy. Your turnings and boxes are awesome. I bet those knives jumped off the shelves. Hope you had a lot of fun and did great. I'm sure you did.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich, are you saying it s been your experience that venders selling Bottlestoppers, Cutting boards, those beer totes, wood signs and things like that aren t selling much? Is that your observation or have venders you ve spoken with told you that business isn t very good for them?
> 
> - Rob


Just casual observation, Rob. Keep in mind too, that I didn't mention cutting boards, beer totes or signs since I didn't see any of those. My point was that woodworkers were underrepresented, and those I did see had a very limited selection of pieces. Even at the Tubac Fall show yesterday - a big one for the area - I saw zero woodworkers.

Either that bodes well for someone wanting to get started in the shows because of limited competition, or that woodworkers don't bother because they've had little success over time. We'll see.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> You may or may not sell them but, have a few unique and very high priced items scattered about and prominently displayed. It not only exhibits your talent, but elevates the buyer s expectations regarding price.
> And, NEVER cut your prices!
> 
> - Gene Howe


Marketing 101: The perception of value is just as important as actual value.

Having really nice and expensive products on display, generally raises the perceived value of even the most basic items.
If a consumer has a choice of buying a basic widget from two vendors at the same price, but, one of them has a perception of prestige imparted by more desirable, but out of reach items, the sale most likely goes to the vendor with the prestige factor.

This is branding and marketing and not just simple sales.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Rich. Now that I'm retired, I've decided next year I want to try my hand at craft shows too so I'm very interested in this thread. I bought a Trimline tent (slightly used), tables, a sign, business cards etc. I have a few more things to get before going on this journey and plan on spending the winter making inventory. I guess what's important is to figure out what sells and what doesn't as well as what shows to do and which ones to stay away from. My wife and I have been going to craft shows for the past couple of years just observing and I've talked to several woodworking vendors as well as vendors in general, trying to avoid some of the pitfalls when starting out. Every one of them has said they do great and I learn a little more from each one. I always wonder what their definition of "great" is though. I'm not really comfortable talking about money with them and I'm sure they wouldn't want me to either. I have talked to some former Vendors in my area who all say to stay away from the little one day shows like Church Bizarre's and small Farmer's Markets because it's not worth it unless it's well established. Everyone says to stick with the bigger Arts and Craft shows every State has where 10's of thousands of people attend over a 2-3 day event. That's where the money is but then there's travel expenses to consider also. I would think becoming a vendor at craft shows should be thought of as a way to network and get the word out about your business more than trying to use shows as a way to pay bills and put food on the table.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm doing my "first" show in a couple of weeks. I'll be sharing some space with my wife, the fused glass artist.

I have a setup at a local gallery/gift shop and have been doing quite well, but as with anything, there have been items that hang around for several years before selling.

My thoughts this time was to crank out a number of inexpensive items and add a few "nice" things like you have done. I also intended to set up some of my older pieces, primarily since this will be a different crowd than those who visit the gallery.

I primarily wanted to show my jewelry armoire. but alas it sold a few weeks ago. Problem is there has been a run on my gallery display and almost everything I had has been sold. This will make my share of the booth a bit lean to say the least!

It is correct to say that unique items do better, but don't discount the standard crafts fair fodder.

Good luck!


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

I often go to such bazaars and see a lot of very nicely made stuff. I can only guess how much time people put into it. However I rarely see anyone buying anything whether it is above $20 or not. At the same time and the same place there are usually long lines for hotdogs and burgers, that sell fast at 1000% profit.
Make your choice.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> At the same time and the same place there are usually long lines for hotdogs and burgers, that sell fast at 1000% profit.
> Make your choice.
> 
> - Carloz


Selling crafts doesn't require a permit from the county health department, or an expensive food cart or truck. Also, you aren't dealing with a perishable inventory. Whatever doesn't sell gets packed up and ready for the next show.

Perhaps you oversimplified a bit.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

But in most places you need a business license, Tax ID and some shows require you to have insurance. That would be true regardless of what you sell. I went to a show this fall that started requiring insurance to be a vendor and there were half the number of vendors as years past. I haven't looked into it but I'm sure insurance isn't cheap


----------



## ryguy (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been doing shows for the past 5 years and have learned a ton about how to be successful in this niche business. I don't make a living doing shows but it pays for some fun things during the year. I have to say I make money on small items in the $20-50 range, but what always puts me over the top are a few items in the $1-200 range. This past weekend for example I sold three items for around $160. My goal is always to do 10 times the booth fee. I don't know where I heard that, but that is my goal for shows. I only missed that goal on one show and it was a first year show so I knew it would be tough to do, but I still did pretty well. (it also had a bit too high booth fee- but it wen to charity, so I was okay with it.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

For several years when I was first learning basic wood working I helped my dad make shelves, clocks, quilt racks, step stools and other woodworking items for craft fairs and what I found was that very few people really want to spend $100, or even $50 for high quality wood items. Everyone wanted to offer les than the price on the tag and they would get offended when they were told the prices were what was on the tag.

Still, after entry fees, material costs, supplies, and electricity were paid, the labor cost was less than minimum wage.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> But in most places you need a business license, Tax ID and some shows require you to have insurance. That would be true regardless of what you sell. I went to a show this fall that started requiring insurance to be a vendor and there were half the number of vendors as years past. I haven t looked into it but I m sure insurance isn t cheap
> 
> - Rob


True, Rob. Getting a business license is pretty easy. You can form a LLC on Legal Zoom for a modest fee and get a federal tax ID. That's just plain smart anyway, since you'll want to be able to write off your capital and expenses, and it's much less of a red flag on your taxes if you do it through a legitimate business entity versus your personal taxes. There's less grey area regarding what's business and what's personal.

I did not know that some shows require you to have insurance. I don't see its purpose beyond covering liability if a table collapses on someone's foot, or they fall head-first into your knife display. To me, that seems like something that should be covered by the promoters, but as is often the case, what seems right, often isn't.

I haven't run into any shows in my research whose rules require insurance yet, but if I did, I'd probably just move on anyway. Even if I decide to take the plunge and do a few shows, I won't be starting with the big ones. The Tubac Fall show I mentioned earlier has a $600 fee for the three days.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments and thoughts. Now what I think, I do this for fun and do make a little money on the side. I sell good stuff and usually get customers who really do not care what it costs therefore I have dropped the shows where they only want to buy junk. I do not do this for a living, am retired and still do woodwork everyday because I want to. I consider myself very lucky to have a great comfortable shop set up which is just right for me. I sell just enough to cover all expenses and still buy some luxury wood and tools. I will say I do not think you will make a bunch of money doing Craft Fairs. If you are in it for fun go for it but to make some money do something else. Thanks again everone.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Just make sure you do not do it at home. The moment you receive a dollar for an item made in your garage your regular home insurance is not valid and requires "upgrade". You might be a subject to zoning violations and all other kind of legal stuff.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's a freebie. Find a store that sells fairly high dollar crafts (nicely done tole painted items, etc.), and sell your stuff to them to resell. I made a bunch of birdhouses from cedar fence pickets to sell at a craft fair. No paint, just a simple birdhouse, nailed together. I sold one, all day. I showed one to my secretary, and she showed her daughter, who owned a high-end boutique. I was selling them at the craft fair for $6. I sold them to her for $6 and she marked them up to $12. I don't care about the 100% markup, I was selling birdhouses. I can make 32 of them in an hour, and sold all I wanted to build until she got sick and had to close the store. At a buck each for materials, that's $5 for me. At 32 an hour. That's $180 an hour, and easy to schedule into a busy life. I delivered them to the secretary, so all the transportation fees were invisible. That's a lot more than I was making as an engineer, at the time (or even by the time I retired, lol). You may have to adjust the costs for your region. Note that I was using an RAS to do the cutting, and nailing by hand. A table saw and pneumatic nailer would have been much faster.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

^ Amazing story but I really doubt any size of store even as big as Amazon let alone your secretary friend's small shop could sell 32 birdhouses in an hour to get even with your supply. 
Nice try.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

When my father retired, he started making Indian Love flutes and selling them at Bazaars and the like.
At first he struggled to get even $65 for his flutes.

I suggested that he make some real exotic flutes and put $450 price ranges on them to display in his booth.
Despite his insistence that they would never sell, he made several - the nicest with turquoise inlays etc.
A few of them even sold.

Over time, his reputation for nice flutes was established and now his "bread and butter" flute is in high demand at $185

Perception of value is as important as actual value.
His basic flutes are valued more because they come from the "infamous" maker of super nice flutes.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

What I find fascinating while researching whether to get in the Craft Show game or not is how many people have different views on whether it's a profitable venture or not. Just about every woodworker that comes online that sells at craft shows will say not to plan on making a living and many will say it wasn't worth getting involved. Others will say that they end up making less than minimum wage, but if you talk to them at a show, they'll tell you they make good money. I've never talked to a vendor that said they lose money but do it for the fun they have. If you go to any of the Arts and Craft Show forums and read the posts they make you think you're going to make $10,000 at every show whether you are a photographer, painter, sell soap or hand made jewelry.

The truth likely is somewhere in-between most of the opinions. What I do know is this. I've gone to many craft shows as an observer/customer and I see the same people year in and year out vending at these shows. Unless all of them are dumber than a box of rocks, they have to be making some money or they wouldn't come back. These aren't independently wealthy people vending at these shows so they apply to the shows where they know they will turn a profit. If the profit dries up, they won't be there the next year. I have a woodworker friend that's retired that does two craft shows a year. Each of them are held in a park near his home and are one day events from 9am-5pm. The entry fee for vendors is $25. He only makes edge grain cutting boards. I would say his work is fair with some blemishes. He has no tent. He uses a little fold up table and a lawn chair. He sets up in the shade next to a tree. He sells them for $35 each and I don't think he's ever sold fewer than 40 boards at a show. That's selling one board every 12 minutes! So is he making a profit? Sure he is but he's not getting rich and he isn't even making minimum wage when all is said and done but that's not why he does it. When I talked to him about it he said to me, "making these cutting boards gives me a reason to get up in the morning now that my wife is gone. I know the people who buy my boards are using them because they aren't Art pieces and that puts a smile on my face to know that something I made is being used. I only charge $35 because I want them to sell so I can buy more wood and make more cutting boards. I don't need to get rich at 78 years old". I think my friend entered into the craft show world with the perfect business plan!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Totally changing topic: Vernon, can you explain what your name, "Poo's Pleasures" means? I'm terribly curious!


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

OK The grand kids call me Poo. My wife is called Moo. These are names used in some language which mean grand ma and grandpa. Our daughter said since you have so much pleasure from wood working call you shop 'Poo,s Pleasures. So it has been for about 20 years. Many of my normal customers call me Poo.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Almost time to leave for the second day of selling (LOL) items at a Holiday Market Sale. Lots of customers (?) but little money. Did just OK yesterday Sat. hoping for better today (4 hrs). Sundays sales last year were better than all day Sat. This is so much work but still fun. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Poo, what does "little money" mean? You didn't cover your booth fee? You covered it but nothing more? You covered your booth fee but in the end your per hour wage was below minimum wage? Can you clarify that some please?


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I have not been to many of these recently but last time I went I saw a lot of Asian, Indian. Mexican made mass produced crap sold as local crafts. Its was like Hobby Lobby took a smoking break


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

I've had the same experiences richard. My wife and I went to a couple of Fall Festivals and there were several booths where I said to my wife "No way they made those. Every one is exactly the same". People were still buying though. It just proves that Cash is King and true Hand Made stuff is complimented by fair goers but few will pay top dollar for a hand crafted one of a kind item. Everyone wants a deal no matter where something is being sold. I bet if someone had a 12" X 18" X 3/4" piece of MDF for sale as a cutting board, someone would buy it if it was marked in the $20 range. People buy that "As Seen on TV" crap all the time so they will buy crap at a craft fair too.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

To answer these questions and comments. Folks are very different as to the reasons for selling or not selling at craft fairs. My reasons which no one has to agree with; I love woodworking, do it almost every day, do not try to earn a lot, just for it to pay its own way as far as tools and supplies go, I go to sales to help clear my shop display shelves so I can make more items, I give very little to family and friends so when I do start laying stuff on them they will really want it, I have many vendor and customer friends (been doing this for about 10 years) who I only see at the sales, what fun for me, I only make finished shinny items whether small or large, you never know what is going to sell so therefore what surprises. You are right about all the cheap commercial stuff being added more and more. I usually hold my own in sales because the people can see my stuff is not junk. As far as what means alright sales is to selling more than 10X the booth space. My items range from 10.00 to 200.00. What i ment by little dollars was small item sales, highest item sold yesterday was a 90.00 bowl and a couple 55.00 bowls. Sales usually run from about 600.00 to 1500.00. Sorry for being long winded but comments or questions always welcome.


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Poo, that clears everything up nicely. As I've stated earlier, I will be entering the Craft Show fun next year after my wife retires. We will both have nice Pensions so making a lot of money or supplementing our income isn't a necessity but making enough so we aren't losing money with the venture certainly is. What I mean by that, is making back our booth fee and our travel expenses. I'm not worried about all the money spent we've spent on a tent and tables, signage, table coverings stands, tent weights, odds and ends etc. I figure that's money I'll never get back and I'm ok with that. It's been spent over three years while we have been preparing for this venture. I just don't want to lose money once we start. I understand that I may lose money at one show and make a lot of money at the next show but I mean overall for a year. To come out even or ahead will keep me doing it. If I lose money, I won't. Pretty simple I guess.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I am definitely not the craft show pro so take this with a grain of salt.

I did 2 craft shows. Both got me decent amount of money. I also spent my whole weekend doing it.

After the second, I went strictly wholesale. Margins are lower, but not as much as you think. Plus, you leave the selling up to people who sell for a living.

I am a wood worker. I don't relate all that well with middle aged America.

Suzy homemaker sees my product at a show for say 30, wants me to come down(Its a given)

She sees the same product at a store next to a necklace for 59.99, now my product seems cheap…


----------

